# What is your favourite action/adventure movie(s)?



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Ok action/adventure movie affectionado's. What are your top 5 or more action/adventure movies?

Here is my list for now:

1. Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring 
2. Lawrence of Arabia
3. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
4. The Road Warrior
5. Total Recall (Schwarzneggar not the Farrel version, which isn't that bad either)


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> 5. Total Recall (Schwarzneggar not the Farrel version, which isn't that bad either)


I want both a settlement on Mars and a lift that goes through the Earth.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*The Hitchcock films I listed in the other thread
The James Bond films*

Ministry of Fear
Around the World in 80 Days
Lawrence of Arabia
*The Manchurian Candidate*
*The Assassination Bureau*
Royal Flash (although Oliver Reed should have been Flashy)
*The Indiana Jones films*
Jurassic Park
Pirates of the Caribbean
The Lone Ranger
Kingsman


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

*Lord of the Rings Trilogy (Extended Edition)* is undisputable No.1 for me.

Other than that, I am not a fan of the action genre.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The only one I can remember is the Mummy, I am not a fan of the action genre either.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

The Princess Bride! Unfairly having the status of cult classic, it should be just... classic.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Xaltotun said:


> The Princess Bride! Unfairly having the status of cult classic, it should be just... classic.


One of the funniest movies ever I think.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Zulu (1964). Cringe worthy dialogue, annoying stereotypes, some wooden acting; but once the siege begins... . One of those movies that demands viewing in a theatre. (I saw it in its original release.) Terrific John Barry score, by the way:

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=clfvlBCYyT0


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Well... I'm not really into action adventure films... but if I had to choose, it would be the first three films of the _Pirates of the Caribbean_ franchise. Granted, mindless fun, but enjoyable. To get the most of the experience, I would suggest watching it with good friends, along with a few bottles of good rum.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Xaltotun said:


> The Princess Bride! Unfairly having the status of cult classic, it should be just... classic.


*"Inconceivable!!!"*


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

In 1981 "Raiders of the Lost Ark" rewrote the rules for action movies. Seeing it on the big screen was one of my great moviegoing experiences.

"Bullitt" rewrote the rules for car chases.

I'm not sure if "Die Hard" actually rewrote any rules, but the pieces (including the comedic touches) fit together perfectly. And the one versus many structure was executed as well as it's ever been.

"Goldfinger" rewrote the rules for spy movies.

I need one more - how about "The Thirty-Nine Steps."

And one that i saw for the first time in a quite a while on TV this past week - not in the same category, but surprisingly durable - "Running Scared" with Billy Crystal and Gregory Hines. Good chemistry.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> And one that i saw for the first time in a quite a while on TV this past week - not in the same category, but surprisingly durable - "Running Scared" with Billy Crystal and Gregory Hines. Good chemistry.


"Running Scared" is a very good cop, buddy movie. Billy Crystal is brilliant as always. Gregory Hines' and Dan Hedaya's performances are also really good. I love this short scene:






I also like the song "Sweet Freedom" that Michael McDonald wrote for the montage scenes of Florida.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not a great film buff but I was always impressed with the WWII submarine epic _Das Boot_, but I don't know if it counts as it was more a psychological drama than an action movie. Also, it was split into separate episodes due to its length but as a result of that it was far more sophisticated and multi-faceted than your average bread and circuses shooty-shouty explosion-fest where the plot revolves around eliminating some rogue warlord, ruthless dictator, gang boss or drug cartel. Of the latter sort I'd happily settle for any that don't feature Steven Seagal.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> I'm not a great film buff but I was always impressed with the WWII submarine epic _Das Boot_,


You may not be "a great film buff" but you obviously have great tastes in movies. "Das Boat" is an excellent movie.....so much more than just an action flick (as you pointed out).


----------

